# Etat des lieux livraison iPad Mini



## Karb0ne (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Plus personnes n'en parles mais où en est on sur les délais de livraison des iPad Mini ? Je propose au gens qui sillonne les magasins (fnac, apple store, darty,...) de faire partager les bons plans quand aux disponibilités dans ces enseignes sur ce topic.

Personnellement j'ai commandé le mien, Wifi 16Go, via le site de vente privé "vente du diable" au prix de 309 (hors frais livraison) et bien c'est la cata le produit aurait dû être expédié au plus le tard de 28/12 et à ce jour je n'ai aucune nouvelles. D'ailleurs si il y a d'autres acheteurs de cette vente privé, merci de faire partager si vous avez eu des news.


----------



## nuunki (4 Janvier 2013)

Passe par Apple la prochaine fois.
T'achetes un produit Apple le mieux étant d'aller directement le chercher à la source.

Bon courage pour ta commande...


----------



## tchobabouche (5 Janvier 2013)

Alors pour ce qui est des délais de livraison à la Fnac (en ce qui me concerne, celle de Lille mais je pense que c'est le cas pour la majorité des Fnac) il faut savoir prendre son mal en patience :si tu en commandes un maintenant, tu ne l'auras pas avant Février ! Personnellement j'ai commandé le mien le 11 décembre je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu. De plus, la Fnac est incapable de me donner la date de livraison puisqu'Apple ne communique pas dessus.


----------



## Ealdu (6 Janvier 2013)

C'est bien de baisser les prix, c'est notre rêve a tous, mais.....

Moi j'ai commandé le mien sur l'Apple store en décembre, bien après la mise en pré-commande, livrable le 12/12, je l'ai eu le 6/12.


Si tu choisis le prix tu perds sur le temps... Est-ce que 30 d'économie vale l'attente??????


----------



## Karb0ne (6 Janvier 2013)

Ealdu a dit:


> C'est bien de baisser les prix, c'est notre rêve a tous, mais.....
> 
> Moi j'ai commandé le mien sur l'Apple store en décembre, bien après la mise en pré-commande, livrable le 12/12, je l'ai eu le 6/12.
> 
> ...



Non effectivement mais je l'ai acheté un peu sur un coup de tête, et la livraison à l'origine devait être plus rapide (aux environs de fin décembre) ! Et oui aujourd'hui je le regrette car je sais que si je l'avais commandé sur Apple store en ligne, à la même date que sur l'autre site web, il y aurait des chances que le produit soit entre mes mains...


----------



## Ealdu (6 Janvier 2013)

De toute façon c'est la politique d'Apple.

Moi je voulais prendre un ipad mini chez un Apple Premium Reseller, il n'a jamais réussi à en obtenir à sa sortie. J'ai fini par le commander et il est arrivé plus vite que prévu.


----------



## Karb0ne (8 Janvier 2013)

J'ai annulé ma commande sur internet et suis allé dans un boutique Boulanger. En stock central ils avaient des noir et des blanc. Le vendeur m'à même montré le stock, ils en avaient 430 
Livraison normalement vendredi


----------



## chinoisurfer (9 Janvier 2013)

moi qui était motiver pour prendre un ipad pour épauler mon iphone 5 et mon nouvel imac, je pense donc demain faire un tour chez boulanger, et pourquoi pas une petite ristourne avec les soldes soyons fou


----------



## yapasdep (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous, moi aussi je devais recevoir mon ipad mini sur vente du diable au maximum le 28 décembre. Le 10 janvier j'annule ma commande (je n'avais aucune nouvelle de leur part, ils sont très sérieux ...) un conseil commandez chez Apple !!!!!!!!


----------



## Karb0ne (18 Janvier 2013)

yapasdep a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, moi aussi je devais recevoir mon ipad mini sur vente du diable au maximum le 28 décembre. Le 10 janvier j'annule ma commande (je n'avais aucune nouvelle de leur part, ils sont très sérieux ...) un conseil commandez chez Apple !!!!!!!!



Dans mon cas je n'ai pas trop eu de problème avec leur service client, ils ont toujours été assez rapide pour me répondre même si ils étaient incapable de donner d'information quand à l'éventuelle livraison de l'iPad mini. Le remboursement sur mon compte a été fait sous 8 jours.
Bonne chance à toi


----------

